# Redfish Clouser



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...Still extremely new to fly fishing ang especially tying. *Tell me watcha think.* Thanks.


All flies are ugly if they don't have fish spit on them. Get her wet and then post a new picture.  

It will do fine. Now, tie one with lead eyes so you will have one to compare it to. I like my minnows to sink faster and be able to push up a bit of mud on the bottom.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I like that idea, I gotta get some lead eyes first. I'm gonna tie it weed less as well because we have alot of grass where I fish. Preciate your input.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I like that idea, I gotta get some lead eyes first. I'm gonna tie it weed less as well because *we have alot of grass where I fish*. Preciate your input.


That is a problem everywhere. Most of my flies have weed guards of some sort.

For your second tie, flip the colors. Traditionally the darker color goes on second, on a Clouser. The back of most bait is darker. But, with bead chain, I don't know if that fly fishes hook up or hook down?


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Pretty sure hook down. I think with the heavier lead eyes it might sit hook up. I'm gonna make one more and take her to the lagoon and see what happens! Thanks.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Now that I think you are probably right. I need to flip the colors, because it does float hook up. Good catch.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Clouser should ride hook point up you just go from bead chain to lead eyes to make the fly sink faster in deeper water. For the Lagoon bead chain is fine unless your fishing some deep drop-offs. Might try white on the belly and chartreuse or pink for the other color.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks a lot better than my third fly....lol

I personally like using ep fibers for clousers rather than buck tail. It swims nicer, and is more comfortable to tie. at least for me...lol

Although I've caught plenty bones on a buck tail fly that's supposed to be a gotch. but it's pretty much a tiny clouser that I call "Gotcha, Bitch!" since it's all magenta...lol


----------



## hawaiifly (May 28, 2011)

I just started tying flies too. Here's a few Bonefish flies that I tied. Got the idea from this video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-hqBB5PhkU


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> I just started tying flies too. Here's a few Bonefish flies that I tied...


skinntreds should be able to tie that one up too, for catching some reds (and bones, of course). Especially with the help of the video. He could use the size 4 hook or even move up to size 1 or 1/0.

Good looking ties, Hawaii Fly.


----------



## notinponce (Oct 24, 2011)

nice fly. sparse is always better with the clouser.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

> Looks a lot better than my third fly....lol
> 
> I personally like using ep fibers for clousers rather than buck tail. It swims nicer, and is more comfortable to tie. at least for me...lol
> 
> Although I've caught plenty bones on a buck tail fly that's supposed to be a gotch. but it's pretty much a tiny clouser that I call "Gotcha, Bitch!" since it's all magenta...lol


problem i find w/ the ep fibers is if u tie anything longer than say like 3 inches that material fouls really easily. it is for sure easier to work with on the vise than bucktail though.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Really appreciate the input everyone. I am going to tie more and post them. I am gonna try the one in the video too. Nice flies Hawaii


----------



## metalchevy (Aug 18, 2011)

nice looking fly. What size hook and how is the water clarity now. Fished out of titusville while you were tying fly and from River Breeze to whales tail, visibility 6inches.


----------

